
Show HN: Crowdsourced list of startups made by solo developers - raunometsa
http://makehub.io/products
======
raunometsa
I built a small site where people can post bootstrapped startups made by solo
devs. My robot will go and fetch some dynamic data like Twitter followers,
Product Hunt upvotes and revenue on Indie Hackers.

